# ISPConfig 3 - FTP Zugriff eines Kunden auf alle Webs



## pele (24. März 2010)

Ist es eigentlich irgendwie möglich, dass ein Kunde mittels eines einzigen FTP-Zuganges auf alle Webs zugreift die im zugeordnet sind?

Oder muss man wirklich für jede Website einen FTP-Benutzer einrichten...


----------



## Till (25. März 2010)

Er benötigt für jede Webseite einen FTP Account, da jede Webseite unter einem anderen Linux Sstem User läuft. Das lernst Du dann zu schätzen, wenn mal ein CMS auf Deinem Server gehackt wurde und Du nur eine einzige Webseite reparieren musst und nicht alle Seiten des Servers oder eines Kunden.


----------



## Quest (26. März 2010)

Jaaaa, das möcht ich gar nicht mehr anders haben.
Bei einem früheren Arbeitgeber von mir wurden während ich da war mal die Server hinter einem Loadbalancer gehackt.
Alles unter www-data, alle Webseiten weg!


----------

